# Fly free Mr Finch! :(



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

One of my poor little Zebra Finches died today 

He had been a little bit unwell for a day or two and I was going to ring an avian vet when I got home from college today but unfortunately it was too late for him  I feel awful because I know I should've got him there sooner but as I don't drive, I couldn't, and my hours at college also meant i've been unable to take him, although I think he would have died anyway because they're fragile little birds and once they're ill, they can be difficult to cure.

I'm just glad he's out of pain now, although the finch he left behind is missing him very much 

RIP Finchy  fly free over rainbow bridge, we will miss your happy tweeting  (he was the birdy on the left)


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P FINCHY XXXX


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

haaa
im sorry to hear about your finch its so sad be free little finch and fly through your new life,

memories are forever,
yours wendy517


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss 
Fly free at the bridge Finchy!!!!!!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

so sorry for your loss.
Fly free and safe at rainbow bridge Mr finch.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww sorry to hear that.. R.I.P little one..

I love the sound they make..


----------

